# Bathing and stitches



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
I had a lap & dye on 23/04/07, and I am just wondering if it is okay to have a bath without covering my stitches up now. they seem to be healing okay but I can still see the ties on the stitches on my belly button although it is not sore or anything, i am just a bit concerned as to wether I should still be keeping the area dry when I am in the bath or if it will be okay to bathe them now? Any help is much appreciated, thanks, regards, Caroline x


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello,

Yes you should be fine to bath without covering your stitches up now, i waited 2 days before i bathed mine, they say dont bath for 1 week after if it's stitches that are dissolvable other than that it's ok now.

Debs xxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya

You will be Ok to bath and get stitches wet now, Id avoid any bubble bath tho until wound had completely healed.

Take care

Love Sanjoxx


----------

